# vip211 wont upgrade to new s/w



## dishxpert (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello guys/gals, please help me with this:

I am a D/N customer who have been using a VIP 211 for a few days now after upgrading from Dish 500. Am aligned to 72.7/61.5 on the eastern arc and am using legacy lnbs.

My problem is the receiver wont upgrade the software so that i can get a guide not does it see my sw21 switch after a check switch. The green goes 80% of the way then stucks on "searching for information" when i connect the 72.7 feed directly or even the 110w feed (from an old directv 18 in dish).

Am not sure how to get it to download. Does it need a specific sat/tp before it can be upgraded? Your suggestions are welcome.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Legacy LNB's will not decode MPG4 signals from the 61.5, and 72.7. As far as using a 500 dish repointed to see them I can't help you there. While I've heard it can be done I've never seen it set up, or know any specifics on the settings.


----------



## dishxpert (Jan 27, 2009)

Sch,

i am getting programming at the moment with the legacy lnbs from 72.7, its jsut that the receiver wont upgrade on the same satellite.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There's another thread just below yours *here*...

I wonder if you are having the same problem... In the other thread, the deal was that the receiver needed newer firmware before it could see all the satellites... so it needed a temporary connection to one location in order to download the firmware.

I've heard of these kinds of situations before, but am not as familiar with the 211 so I can't say for sure this is your situation.

Also curious, are you not also trying to get 77? Are you just trying to get 61.5 and 72.7? If so, it might be that 77 is where the firmware update is, and that could be your problem as well.

Hopefully someone a little more experienced with the 211 will see this and add/correct what I've said.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Some will stop at nothing to do things the hard way.

I'm not sure where the EA updates come from, but the receiver software would need to be fairly current to look elsewhere than the WA satellite.

There may also be some band stacking issues that result from your chosen switchgear combination.


----------



## tuyo (Aug 19, 2008)

scoobyxj said:


> Legacy LNB's will not decode MPG4 signals from the 61.5, and 72.7. As far as using a 500 dish repointed to see them I can't help you there. While I've heard it can be done I've never seen it set up, or know any specifics on the settings.


This is BS. LNB's have nothing to do with Video Codecs.


----------



## dishxpert (Jan 27, 2009)

Ii got my vip211 to upgrade but only after i pointed on the 119 bird. i thought it could on the EA but no luck on 61.5 or 72.7.


----------

